# Need help: Going to Atlantis via new Sheraton hotel, star points questions



## luv_maui (May 26, 2007)

We have friends that own at WKORV who want to exchange for 80000 starpoints and then use the star points for 10 nights at a Sheraton hotel near the Atlantis resort.  Starwood indicated to them that a new Sheraton Cable Beach Resort hotel (4*) would be opening this June 12th.  

1) Does anyone know if this new Sheraton hotel in the Bahamas has complimentary access to the Atlantis facilities like the Atlantis Harborside facilities via star options?  How far is this from Atlantis?


2) if they're short just a few thousand star points, could they borrow them from a friend and then pay them back with star points they get when they convert their 2br wkorv villa for 80,000 star points much later this year?  They'd like to reserve spring break 2008 at the hotel before the rooms available using star points are all gone.

3) when can you convert to star points for the 2008 use year?  They were told not until really late in 2007 which means by the time they convert to star points (in October?) most likely 2008 hotel availability for spring break would most likely be full.

4) our friends were also told that this Sheraton would only have maybe 25% available using star points since much of the hotel would be available for rent via various travel websites (i.e expedia).  I thought there were no blackout dates using star points, but could they be getting around this by pre-selling rooms and then buy back unsold rooms?


----------



## Pedro (May 26, 2007)

luv_maui said:


> 1) Does anyone know if this new Sheraton hotel in the Bahamas has complimentary access to the Atlantis facilities like the Atlantis Harborside facilities via star options? How far is this from Atlantis?
> 
> 2) if they're short just a few thousand star points, could they borrow them from a friend and then pay them back with star points they get when they convert their 2br wkorv villa for 80,000 star points much later this year? They'd like to reserve spring break 2008 at the hotel before the rooms available using star points are all gone.
> 
> ...


 
1. I don't believe you can get access to Atlantis. If you could, I'm sure their website would be really highlighting that fact. They don't even mention Atlantis, which by the way is several minutes away by taxi from the Cable Beach hotel.
2. As far as I know, you can't borrow Starpoints. However, there are ways to get a quick "few thousand" points. The American Express SPG card gives you a nice bonus just for signing up. Also, a quick "owners update" can result in several thousand points too (8,000 points last time we did it!)
3. Yes, it is October when you can convert. 

Have your friends considered staying at Harborside instead?


----------



## Transit (May 26, 2007)

I wouldn't count on access to Atlantas during spring break they will likley limit the amount of passes sold. There will also be lots of constuction going on at BAHAMAR.Conversion rate for starpoints is poor you friend would get more for their money if they rented the T/S and used the money to book thru the discount site.


----------



## luv_maui (May 26, 2007)

Pedro said:


> 1. I don't believe you can get access to Atlantis. If you could, I'm sure their website would be really highlighting that fact. They don't even mention Atlantis, which by the way is several minutes away by taxi from the Cable Beach hotel.
> 2. As far as I know, you can't borrow Starpoints. However, there are ways to get a quick "few thousand" points. The American Express SPG card gives you a nice bonus just for signing up. Also, a quick "owners update" can result in several thousand points too (8,000 points last time we did it!)
> 3. Yes, it is October when you can convert.
> 
> Have your friends considered staying at Harborside instead?



I forgot to mention that someone at Starwood told our WKORV owners that they could borrow starpoints from someone else if they were short just a few starpoints.  I told our friends I thought they could only transfer starpoints to another spouse.   My friends insisted that was what Starwood told them.

When in October can you convert your timeshare villa to starpoints?


----------



## Pedro (May 26, 2007)

luv_maui said:


> When in October can you convert your timeshare villa to starpoints?


 
You can convert from October 1st through March 31st, and through May 31st if you are 4 or 5 star elite


----------



## luv_maui (May 26, 2007)

Transit said:


> I wouldn't count on access to Atlantas during spring break they will likley limit the amount of passes sold. There will also be lots of constuction going on at BAHAMAR.Conversion rate for starpoints is poor you friend would get more for their money if they rented the T/S and used the money to book thru the discount site.



Since the Sheraton Cable Beach Resort is currently not taking any reservations for Spring break next year (I called them last night and found out that they were only taking reservation through January 2008), I would think if they called when March was first available they could use starpoints to reserve 10 nights for 80,000 starpoints.  If they really want to go to Nassau and the villas are not available, the Sheraton is a good alternative, but not if it doesn't have complimentary access to Atlantis facilities like the timeshare villas.

Complimentary access seems unlikely since Sheraton last night could not confirm complimentary access.  You are right that since they do not mention anything that it is unlikely, but once again the Sheraton person was uninformed.  They initially told me reservations in March would not open up for 8 or 9 months before arrival.  When I asked for exactly when a specific date would be first available they then told me they didn't know because those dates just hadn't been loaded yet.  Rates in January, however, were $309/night + 12% taxes + $15/day fee per person.  Even at $309/night, converting 80,000 star points for 10 nights values the star points at $3,090.  I would think it would be hard and not hassle free to try and rent their WKORV villa and make $3,090 after-tax.  Aren't rentals taxable income?


----------



## luv_maui (May 26, 2007)

Pedro said:


> You can convert from October 1st through March 31st, and through May 31st if you are 4 or 5 star elite



Thanks for confirming the conversion dates.  Seems converting that late would make it difficult to use those Starpoints in 2008 for a popular holiday (spring break, easter, president's week, 4th of July and maybe even Thanksgiving) week any month prior to October 2008.  Sure they could those star points in 2009, but they really want to go spring break 2008.  Anyone really know how far in advance starwood hotels book reservations?


----------



## Pedro (May 26, 2007)

luv_maui said:


> Thanks for confirming the conversion dates. Seems converting that late would make it difficult to use those Starpoints in 2008 for a popular holiday (spring break, easter, president's week, 4th of July and maybe even Thanksgiving) week any month prior to October 2008. Sure they could those star points in 2009, but they really want to go spring break 2008. Anyone really know how far in advance starwood hotels book reservations?


It might not be as hard as you think. Even now, you there is room availability for this coming 4th of July weekend. Remember that most people, as compare to timesharers, do not make their reservations that far in advance. I'm sure if you try to reserve in October, you'll be able to get a room for spring break.


----------



## luv_maui (May 26, 2007)

Pedro said:


> It might not be as hard as you think.  Even now, you could get there is room availability for this coming 4th of July weekend.  Remember that most people, as compare to timesharers, do not make their reservations that far in advance.  I'm sure if you try to reserve in October, you'll be able to get a room for spring break.



Is it possible to make a reservation (using credit card) and when their star points are available in October, cancel the reservation and then immediately rebook with star points?  Are the starpoints available immediately on 10/1?  How long does it take to convert your villa to star points before the star points are actually in your account?


----------



## Pedro (May 26, 2007)

luv_maui said:


> Is it possible to make a reservation (using credit card) and when their star points are available in October, cancel the reservation and then immediately rebook with star points? Are the starpoints available immediately on 10/1? How long does it take to convert your villa to star points before the star points are actually in your account?


I've never converted to Starpoints, but I think the transaction is supposed to be done within 72 hours.  And yes, you could reserve now and cancel later, just to turn around and reserve with Starpoints.  The only risk is that if they had already overbooked, the release of your first reservation might not result in an available room.


----------



## DeniseM (May 29, 2007)

Maybe I just missed it, but is the rate of 10 nights for 80K Starpoints actually listed on the Starwood website?  That sounds awfully cheap.  The reason I ask is that 80K Starpoints won't even get you a week in standard room on Maui.
-----------------------------------
Ok - I looked it up - it's 10,000 Starpoints a night.  So I think you can reserve 4 nights and get the 5th night free, so 80K would be enough for 10 nights in a standard room.  

I still have a hard time with the idea of giving up my roomy timeshare with an ocean view for 14 nights (7 nights each side) for 10 nights in a standard room!


----------



## luv_maui (May 29, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> Maybe I just missed it, but is the rate of 10 nights for 80K Starpoints actually listed on the Starwood website?  That sounds awfully cheap.  The reason I ask is that 80K Starpoints won't even get you a week in standard room on Maui.
> -----------------------------------
> Ok - I looked it up - it's 10,000 Starpoints a night.  So I think you can reserve 4 nights and get the 5th night free, so 80K would be enough for 10 nights in a standard room.
> 
> I still have a hard time with the idea of giving up my roomy timeshare with an ocean view for 14 nights (7 nights each side) for 10 nights in a standard room!




But if you want to go to Nassau Bahamas and can't get into Atlantis Harborside, a hotel using star points is the next option.  At $309/night, those 80,000 star points save $3,090.  Do you still have to pay taxes when using starpoints?  Taxes were spendy at th Sheraton Cable Resort in Nassau (taxes and daily maid charge increase the room rate to at least $376 - depending on how many were in the room).  Still, saving exchanging the WKORV villa for $3,090 is reasonable good exchange value if the alternative is renting it out.  I just can't imagine easily getting more than $3,090 after-tax (assuming one is honest and reports the income) renting out the 2 br villa.  It's certainly possible, but not necessarily easy.


----------



## skim118 (May 29, 2007)

luv_maui said:


> Do you still have to pay taxes when using starpoints?  Taxes were spendy at th Sheraton Cable Resort in Nassau (taxes and daily maid charge increase the room rate to at least $376 - depending on how many were in the room).




You do NOT have to pay taxes when using Starpoints to stay in Starwood hotels.  Most hotels do charge the "resort fee" usually $15-20/day/room for Starpoint stays.  I guess Sheraton Nassau is greedier !


----------



## stevens397 (May 29, 2007)

The only people who can transfer Starpoints to you are those living at the same addess as you are registered at.  Of course, nothing prevents your friends from moving in with you for a few days, changing their address on-line, transferring the points, moving back home and then resetting their address again.....

Doable but an awful lot of work for a few thousand points.  If all you need is 2,000 points, just buy them from Starwood for $70 and be done with it.  Still a very cheap vacation.


----------



## capjak (May 30, 2007)

luv_maui said:


> But if you want to go to Nassau Bahamas and can't get into Atlantis Harborside, a hotel using star points is the next option.  At $309/night, those 80,000 star points save $3,090.  Do you still have to pay taxes when using starpoints?  Taxes were spendy at th Sheraton Cable Resort in Nassau (taxes and daily maid charge increase the room rate to at least $376 - depending on how many were in the room).  Still, saving exchanging the WKORV villa for $3,090 is reasonable good exchange value if the alternative is renting it out.  I just can't imagine easily getting more than $3,090 after-tax (assuming one is honest and reports the income) renting out the 2 br villa.  It's certainly possible, but not necessarily easy.



You can rent a 1 bedroom from starwood for the Atlantis through their discovery package. For spring the price is 1975 for 5 nights in a one bedroom and I believe extra nights are 325 per night, you can request upgrade and price for 2 bedroom (no ts presentation is required).   I am using this to go to harborside June 12-19 this year booked about 2-3 months ago.

I rented my DVC Beach Club Villa for $3050 and using some of the cash for this trip and some + for WKORV 1 bedroom springbreak rental.


----------



## luv_maui (Jun 1, 2007)

capjak said:


> You can rent a 1 bedroom from starwood for the Atlantis through their discovery package. For spring the price is 1975 for 5 nights in a one bedroom and I believe extra nights are 325 per night, you can request upgrade and price for 2 bedroom (no ts presentation is required).   I am using this to go to harborside June 12-19 this year booked about 2-3 months ago.
> 
> I rented my DVC Beach Club Villa for $3050 and using some of the cash for this trip and some + for WKORV 1 bedroom springbreak rental.



We did look into this for summer:  $1475 for 5 nights + $310 upgrade fee (go to larger 1 br with full kitchen) + $10.25/day per person ( 4 of us) for daily maid and energy = $1,990.  I'm not sure if that even includes taxes?  Once you add on two additional nights + daily maid/energy + taxes, I think I'm better off simply renting.  At a minimum it's not that good of a value.  Go during spring and then I have to add an additional $500 more.  Once again, a fair price, but not that great of a value IMHO.


----------

